# Audi Tradition Celebrates 30th Anniversary of quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This year Audi once again has many historically significant events to celebrate, with one especially important anniversary: 30 years of quattro. At the world’s largest classic car show, the Techno Classica in Essen, Germany (April 7 – 11), Audi Tradition will therefore be exhibiting four Audi quattro models of outstanding interest. And at the museum mobile in the Audi Forum Ingolstadt, there will be a special exhibition from April 28 to July 31 devoted to “30 Years of quattro”. This year Audi Tradition is taking its motor-vehicle treasures to an unusually large number of events.
* Full Story *


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Audi Tradition Celebrates 30th Anniversary of quattro ([email protected])*

Hi,
I was wondering with all the events Audi is planning for the 30th year of quattro are they going to have a similar 3 day event which they did for the 20th and 25th where people came from everywhere with their urq's and sports and basically took over Inglodstadt for that weekend. I went to the 30th where Walter Rohrl and Stig was there with Frank Biela and Marco Werner. Anything like that planned?

pizzaguy827


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi Tradition Celebrates 30th Anniversary of quattro ([email protected])*

Methinks the Techno Classica would be a good place to launch Anniversario. No intel here, but it'd make sense.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Tradition Celebrates 30th Anniversary of quattro (pizzaguy827)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pizzaguy827* »_Hi,
I was wondering with all the events Audi is planning for the 30th year of quattro are they going to have a similar 3 day event which they did for the 20th and 25th where people came from everywhere with their urq's and sports and basically took over Inglodstadt for that weekend. I went to the 30th where Walter Rohrl and Stig was there with Frank Biela and Marco Werner. Anything like that planned?

pizzaguy827

I don't know but I'll ask. I didn't attend these but we ran galleries and they looked like amazing events.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Tradition Celebrates 30th Anniversary of quattro (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_Methinks the Techno Classica would be a good place to launch Anniversario. No intel here, but it'd make sense. 

I doubt it only for the reason that TC doesn't bring much media coverage and that's a major component to any launch.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

We have been awaiting on wether or not there will be a 30th anniversary / 25 Jahre Sport Quattro S1.
I think Audi has been reluctant to give feedback on this, making me think that they spent their money
on the Audi 100 Jahre last year, and keeping it simple for this year. Might be that Goodwood is
the place to be for 2010.


----------

